# what are your thoughts on a straight piped goat?



## blackbeast (Apr 25, 2012)

for exhaust im planning to do longtube pacesetter headers with x pipe and going through straightpipe (no cats, no muffle, no resonator)


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

One word:

LOUD

Larry


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Mufflers make a car sound right, open exhaust sounds nasty in a bad way. Find mufflers that you like. Also, if you are going to play, straight pipe tells every cops within a mile that you are having fun. You will lose power with straight pipes. You beat on cars harder with quiet exhaust, because you can't hear the abuse..


----------



## blackbeast (Apr 25, 2012)

I was debating between getting spintech mufflers but i dont know... for sure am doing a cat delete..


----------



## EagleGoat (Jun 6, 2012)

My friend has kooks ss headers, stock resonator and straight pipes. It's Super loud. But it sounds awesome. I wanna do the same as you but I also have the kooks ss. That's a good point about the 5-0 though.


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Again with the loud part. Especially with headers. With headers and good mufflers, cruising rpms are tolerable and not that attention drawing. Even with mufflers at WOT, she's gonna scream after you clear 3-4k with LTs.


----------



## warconsul (Jul 13, 2012)

I run Kooks 1 7/8 headers and high flow cats, straight all the way back with Magnaflow mufflers. No X-pipe or H. You can hear the lope in my stock cam. I had the guy run 2 1/2" piping after the cats just so I had some back pressure. The car is also Procharged. It's a daily driver and I don't want to burn up heads. Remember back pressure is good at the same time you want as little as possible. The car sounds good and in the cab it gets noisy when i stomp on it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

warconsul said:


> I run Kooks 1 7/8 headers and high flow cats, straight all the way back with Magnaflow mufflers. No X-pipe or H. You can hear the lope in my stock cam. I had the guy run 2 1/2" piping after the cats just so I had some back pressure. The car is also Procharged. It's a daily driver and I don't want to burn up heads. *Remember back pressure is good at the same time you want as little as possible.* The car sounds good and in the cab it gets noisy when i stomp on it.


You don't really need back pressure.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Insanely loud and probably no one but you would want to ride in it. I have a stock exhaust but for Kooks Afterburners and it's loud enough that people can hear it a block away at 2000 rpm.


----------

